# Found a US hobbyist willing to ship plants to Canada



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Just thought I'd share this with anyone else looking for plants that might be hard to find or just wants to order them online one way or another.

I found a US hobbyist on the plantedtank.net forum that sells lots of plants regularly, some very difficult or almost impossible to find in Canada and he's willing to ship to Canada, for a very reasonable price (shipping cost me $6).

His name on plantedtank.net is Crispino Ramos and he's very nice to deal with. You can PM me if you'd like he's direct e-mail. He said it's OK if I give it out.

Just a quick note though, based on information I got from another member from Canada that's ordered from him before, the plants do take about 10 to 14 days to show up, but he says they are in great condition everytime he orders anything.

I personally haven't gotten my shipment yet, but I'll post back here as soon as I do and let everyone know how it turns out.

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. Here's a link to some of the stuff he was selling just a few days ago: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/107492-sold-bye-april-hello-may-plant.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Be careful; if customs confiscates your package, they will destroy it, and you can bet that your name will end up on a blacklist so that all future shipments that you receive will be screened very throughly.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Be careful; if customs confiscates your package, they will destroy it, and you can bet that your name will end up on a blacklist so that all future shipments that you receive will be screened very throughly.


You might be correct. Personally I've ordered plants online in the past, not from the US, but from Asia, and have never had any issues. They take even longer to show up though, so what you can order and survive the shipping is more limited than when ordering from the US.

Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Got my plants yesterday. Took a full two weeks to get here, but they came thru no problem. Planted them in the tank last night, everything seems to be doing fine. I would definitely recommend dealing with this guy if you're looking for a plant that you just can't find anywhere else.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

It is risky like Darkblade said ordering plants from the US. I personally wouldn't take the chance because you can easily get your name on the blacklist for something like this. Although his plants do look really nice and a lot of the stuff you can't find here.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

try http://www.tntaquatica.com/ they come from Edmonton, less then a day for shipping to Oakville.

Tell them Matt sent you.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Some plants are illegal to ship to Canada, which is why you may never see them. There is an American company that ships from Winnipeg. they have whatever permits are necessary for the importation of plants.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Crispino Ramos said:


> They are selling Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' which is in the US Federal Noxious Weed List - I think if it is considered a noxious weed in the states, it would definitely be in the noxious weed list in Canada.
> 
> http://www.aphis.usda.gov/plant_health/plant_pest_info/weeds/downloads/weedlist2006.pdf
> 
> I don't sell whatever is in the noxious weed list. First of all, the forum moderator will jump on you if you sell it on TPT, AC, or APC.


This is Ontario's running list for noxious weed's. 
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/crops/facts/noxious_weeds.htm

Also every province pretty much has their own list, and it seems some states have different lists as well.

Oh and I wasn't trying to undercut you. I was just simply stating this as an alternative.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Crispino Ramos said:


> It's good to know that I could ship Hygrophila polysperma to Canada.


The noxious weeds list is a lot shorter in Canada because many invasive plants that could be a problem in the warmer climate of the US can't survive here.

Btw, you aren't supposed to ship any live plant material to Canada without a phytosanitary certificate. This is to prevent the introduction of pests and diseases into Canada. Note that many pests and diseases have multiple hosts, and even the ones that can't take the climate could become a problem for greenhouse growers.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

It's so tempted to buy from the guy in Phoenix but also really worried about being added to the blacklist. I order lots of stuff from the US and never had any problems. Ah, I think I may make an order. The selection from local breeders/LFS's are all the same. One person buys from a breeder, then they become a breeder and sell the same stuff.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks...definitely going to place an order once I figure out what plants will go well with my scape


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

shadow_cruiser said:


> . Ah, I think I may make an order. The selection from local breeders/LFS's are all the same. One person buys from a breeder, then they become a breeder and sell the same stuff.


really? What are you looking for? we get stuff that most other stores have never even heard of.

plus you get to pick it out in person without having to worry about shipping or any certificates (we do all that stuff)


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

crazy that dude from Edmonton... $3 / Red Cherry Shrimp?... they best be the damn best looking ones!lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I took a look at his list and I have to say, that most of those plants you can find in Menagerie. Look at menagerie current plants available  (they often have more).
Also I've seen quite a lot of plant in Lucky Aquarium, check them out before buying from another area.


----------



## ranchu dad (Dec 15, 2009)

*US plant imports.*

I have gotten plants from the US for years and have never had a problem with getting them. I checked the law and also got in touch with the canadian customs and they say the you can import plants and fish from the US with no problem and so far the laws have not been changed. This is what they sent me.

Mime-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=US-ASCII
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
Content-Disposition: inline
Return-Path: [email protected]
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 13 Jun 2008 18:35:03.0798 (UTC) FILETIME=[31FB2960:01C8CD84]

Hello Andrew,

Currently there are no permits or other license requirements with
respect to aquatic animal health and the importation and movement of
tropical or ornamental fish species into Canada; however amendments are
being made to the Health of Animals Act regulations that will, in the
future, require all aquatic animals (this includes finfish, molluscs and
crustaceans) to have an import permit to enter Canada. Please note
exemptions have been proposed for personal pet fish. There is a proposed
list of susceptible finfish species which includes tropical and
ornamental fishes that will be specifically regulated and need a permit.
It is anticipated that finfish not on that list will not require a
permit.

The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is currently in the process
of consulting on the proposed regulatory changes that will be required
to establish an import/export program. It is anticipated that these
regulations will become law hopefully by the end of 2008.

For further information on import requirements for other aquatic animal
species or the changing regulations and the new Aquatic Animal Health
import program you can visit:
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/aqua/aquae.shtml or
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/aqua/impe.shtml.

I would also advise that you contact the Canadian Border Service Agency
with regards to the details of their requirements for declaration and
transport of the animals back into Canada. You can visit their website
at http://www.cbsa.gc.ca/menu-eng.html or toll free at 1-800-461-9999.

Could you please provide us with a list of aquatic plants as we need to
check with Plant Health to determine any special requirements.

If you have any further questions please let me know. 
Regards

Dr. Joanne Constantine
Veterinary Program Specialist
(613) 221-1469


----------

